# Ed Buller - What's that article in SOS about?



## AC986 (May 6, 2014)

Didn't have chance to read it in Smiths just now. Looked interesting though.


----------



## ed buller (May 6, 2014)

It's about NODE. a band i'm in with FLOOD, Mel Wesson, and Dave Bessel . Live improvised synth music......lotsa fun.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLcNobM_YCI


----------



## synthetic (May 6, 2014)

Amazing album from one of my top three favorite ambient bands. You guys keep it so musical and interesting.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 6, 2014)

Killer stuff.


----------



## AC986 (May 7, 2014)

Great Ed! Like to see old farts get together and teach those kids a thing or two! :lol: 

Glastonbury here you come! 
I'll grab SOS on the way to a golf tournament today because it looks like its going to piss down with rain anyway. Give me something to read while we wait.

Keep the Surrey flag flying Ed. :D


----------



## ed buller (May 7, 2014)

absolutely............remember it never rains on the golf course !


e


----------



## AC986 (May 8, 2014)

ed buller @ Wed May 07 said:


> absolutely............remember it never rains on the golf course !
> 
> 
> e



Haha.

Standing on a golf course,
Dressed in PVC,
I chanced across a golf girl,
Selling cups of tea.


----------



## ed buller (May 8, 2014)

canterbury's finest

e


----------



## AC986 (May 10, 2014)

Absolutely. I have just had a chance to start reading the SOS article this evening.

And Ed, those tracks are an absolute delight. I am thanking you publicly for that. Hope you don't mind. 

I would just add, that anyone who is interested in the old and not so old analogue synthesiser sounds put together with beautifully constructed tracks should give this a serious listen. Great stuff.


----------

